# Considering Atlas



## bthompson817 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi everyone. I have owned several MKiV VWs years ago, and have been a fan of the brand. I bought at 2012 beetle that was a quality mess and I swore to never buy a VW again. Following dieselgate, I was further affirmed with my decision. Fast forward to now, I am in the hunt for a large, three row SUV. I have a 2013 Pilot that I hate, and took a look at the Atlas. I was really blown away by the size and how functional it is. It was better in terms of size than a Tahoe on the same lot. Honestly though, I am really concerned about quality and long term reliability. This would be the most expensive car purchase I've ever done, and I plan on keeping it for a long time, but I am worried about spending a lot of money on a VW. Are you happy with yours and think it will be a good long term vehicle? Is the resale gonna tank on these like other VWs?


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

bthompson817 said:


> Hi everyone. I have owned several MKiV VWs years ago, and have been a fan of the brand. I bought at 2012 beetle that was a quality mess and I swore to never buy a VW again. Following dieselgate, I was further affirmed with my decision. Fast forward to now, I am in the hunt for a large, three row SUV. I have a 2013 Pilot that I hate, and took a look at the Atlas. I was really blown away by the size and how functional it is. It was better in terms of size than a Tahoe on the same lot. Honestly though, I am really concerned about quality and long term reliability. This would be the most expensive car purchase I've ever done, and I plan on keeping it for a long time, but I am worried about spending a lot of money on a VW. Are you happy with yours and think it will be a good long term vehicle? Is the resale gonna tank on these like other VWs?


If it makes it any better, the Atlas warranty is 6 years / 72000, much better than most competition, and it also suggests VW trusts the reliability of their vehicles at this stage.


----------



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

Just go through several pages on this forum. You will find all sorts of problem. Im done with the headache, im i have my eyes set on a Subaru Aceant.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

And you will also note for every one with issues there are probably 100 with zero. No issues here with ours at 7k.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bthompson817 (Jul 19, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> If it makes it any better, the Atlas warranty is 6 years / 72000, much better than most competition, and it also suggests VW trusts the reliability of their vehicles at this stage.


Yeah that's appealing but I'm not excited about it being in the shop regularly like my beetle was. Hmmm.


----------



## bthompson817 (Jul 19, 2018)

gvan1998 said:


> Just go through several pages on this forum. You will find all sorts of problem. Im done with the headache, im i have my eyes set on a Subaru Aceant.


The Ascent is on the list but i don't think its as roomy which is a bummer. The space in teh cabin on the Atlas is really incredible. We are tall people with what will soon be three tall kids.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

gvan1998 said:


> Just go through several pages on this forum. You will find all sorts of problem. Im done with the headache, im i have my eyes set on a Subaru Aceant.


I had mine bought back within 3 months, so it is a mixed bag. I have heard from the dealer i buy/service from/at that the atlas is just a mess all over. The biggest issue is that there are SO many issues they can't keep up. They said each time one comes in, it is a different issue which they have to "research"

Having said that, there are plenty of fan bois on here that have had good experiences so far, so i think if you are a fan boi go for it and deal with the potential issues. If you are a human, avoid it at all costs.


----------



## bthompson817 (Jul 19, 2018)

ice4life said:


> I had mine bought back within 3 months, so it is a mixed bag. I have heard from the dealer i buy/service from/at that the atlas is just a mess all over. The biggest issue is that there are SO many issues they can't keep up. They said each time one comes in, it is a different issue which they have to "research"
> 
> Having said that, there are plenty of fan bois on here that have had good experiences so far, so i think if you are a fan boi go for it and deal with the potential issues. If you are a human, avoid it at all costs.


Haha. I am definitely not a VW fan boy anymore. It's just a very appealing, affordable package. Ugh.


----------



## johnxkrn (May 30, 2017)

bthompson817 said:


> Haha. I am definitely not a VW fan boy anymore. It's just a very appealing, affordable package. Ugh.


My first VW, I been following up about a yr before purchasing it. 

From what is available on the market for a 3 row SUV, Atlas was our choice. Of course it is a 1st yr vehicle but every vehicle has it's 1st yr learning course.. Warranty is there to cover possible issues but I can understand going to dealership to get it repaired can be very annoying. 

But I mean I like the car so I bought it. Looks like this is the car that fits your need but what are you other options? Go with something that has less space and potential not have issues(this is not guaranteed) or go with something that you like (Atlas with 6yr/72k warranty) and just see how it works out. You can always sell it if it doesn't work out.
If space is your primary concern, why not get a van like Sienna?

I leased 2 Lexus before I got the Atlas and I was in the shop for my first Lexus within 1 week due to brake issue(which is really scary). Nothing is guaranteed that your car won't break or have defects.. at least VW will cover first 6 yrs while most other brands are 3 yrs.

I wouldn't really worry too much about what is going to happen in the future unless it is a hyundai/kia (I had both so I get to say this haha, they were/are known for crappy cars)

Remember, it is not just being a fan boy, many of people with issues on the car would post on the forum while alot many others without issues might not.
It is like apartment search for me, only the unhappy people who are 1 out 100 would do bad reviews on yelp. 99 of 100 wouldn't most likely

Good luck with your search!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bthompson817 said:


> Haha. I am definitely not a VW fan boy anymore. It's just a very appealing, affordable package. Ugh.


it's one of those- don't let me be the one to make you turn away, but also don't make me the one who says I told ya so- type of situations.


----------



## bthompson817 (Jul 19, 2018)

johnxkrn said:


> My first VW, I been following up about a yr before purchasing it.
> 
> From what is available on the market for a 3 row SUV, Atlas was our choice. Of course it is a 1st yr vehicle but every vehicle has it's 1st yr learning course.. Warranty is there to cover possible issues but I can understand going to dealership to get it repaired can be very annoying.
> 
> ...


This is helpful, thank you. I agree that the warranty is a huge plus. I haven't found anything that is better in terms of price and overall space. A new Expedition maybe, but I don't want to spend 55k plus for a vehicle. I also agree that we only use forums when we are unhappy! So true. Still considering it, looking at a used SEL 4 Motion for 38k. Hmmm.....


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

johnxkrn said:


> just see how it works out. You can always sell it if it doesn't work out.
> 
> I wouldn't really worry too much about what is going to happen in the future unless it is a hyundai/kia (I had both so I get to say this haha, they were/are known for crappy cars)


Must be a nice luxury to be able to just sell a car if you don't like it. But with VW, this thing has horrible resale so i doubt that would be an easy solution. Who wants to come up with 8-10k to dump a car they don't like?

Also- Hyundai and Kia are not unreliable garbage cars- I mean In 2016, Kia reigned as king of initial quality according to J.D. Power, beating out every other manufacturer. That’s right: Kia had better initial quality than Porsche, Lexus, Mercedes-Benz, Audi, Honda, or any of the other big guns. 

And I say initial quality because comparatively the atlas is brand new and the measurement would be taken this way.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Must be a nice luxury to be able to just sell a car if you don't like it. But with VW, this thing has horrible resale so i doubt that would be an easy solution. Who wants to come up with 8-10k to dump a car they don't like?
> 
> Also- Hyundai and Kia are not unreliable garbage cars- I mean In 2016, Kia reigned as king of initial quality according to J.D. Power, beating out every other manufacturer. That’s right: Kia had better initial quality than Porsche, Lexus, Mercedes-Benz, Audi, Honda, or any of the other big guns.
> 
> And I say initial quality because comparatively the atlas is brand new and the measurement would be taken this way.


What are you basing the "horrible resale" on? Just a quick search on cars.com shows most Atlas SELs are selling for near new price, even with a lot of mileage. Also, while anecdotal, I've had a Toyota RAV4 2009 (81000 miles) and a VW Jetta (120000 miles) 2010. Had to take the RAV4 in the shop more times than I can count, but with the Jetta, I only had to change an oil pump once because of a faulty oil change at Sears. 

Again anecdotal, but thats my experience.


----------



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

Yes i agree, most people come to the forums and state the problems. But if you compare honda, toyota forums etc, the ratio of negative threads to positive is whole lot higher on the Atlas.


----------



## johnxkrn (May 30, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Must be a nice luxury to be able to just sell a car if you don't like it. But with VW, this thing has horrible resale so i doubt that would be an easy solution. Who wants to come up with 8-10k to dump a car they don't like?
> 
> Also- Hyundai and Kia are not unreliable garbage cars- I mean In 2016, Kia reigned as king of initial quality according to J.D. Power, beating out every other manufacturer. That’s right: Kia had better initial quality than Porsche, Lexus, Mercedes-Benz, Audi, Honda, or any of the other big guns.
> 
> And I say initial quality because comparatively the atlas is brand new and the measurement would be taken this way.


Not saying OP should sell the car asap if he/she doesn't like it but if he/she must, just saying that is an option, not like a lease where getting out of lease can be challenging. 

I had 2011 Kia Optima when it first came out and I really had a bad experience, master brake fluid(?) had a issue so my brake wasn't working so I almost got into an accident. Had it for 4 yrs and decide to move on but I knew what I was getting into, knowing Kia and the brand image of KIA wasn't so reliable. I got it because I liked it and no regrets. (my previous post about Kia was a joke, sorry if it didn't sound that way haha). I looked at Kia Sedona prior to getting Atlas since the Kia's price is really attracting haha. Everyone/Everything deserves 2nd chance ! haha

And I got the SEL fwd for 39680. I think a used SEL 4motion can be achieved at $38k but if you decide to finance, I would consider the interest rate since VW can do 1.9/60months whereas used cars you cannot qualify for that and I am guessing the interest is higher than that.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

johnxkrn said:


> Not saying OP should sell the car asap if he/she doesn't like it but if he/she must, just saying that is an option, not like a lease where getting out of lease can be challenging.
> 
> I had 2011 Kia Optima when it first came out and I really had a bad experience, master brake fluid(?) had a issue so my brake wasn't working so I almost got into an accident. Had it for 4 yrs and decide to move on but I knew what I was getting into, knowing Kia and the brand image of KIA wasn't so reliable. I got it because I liked it and no regrets. (my previous post about Kia was a joke, sorry if it didn't sound that way haha). I looked at Kia Sedona prior to getting Atlas since the Kia's price is really attracting haha. Everyone/Everything deserves 2nd chance ! haha
> 
> And I got the SEL fwd for 39680. I think a used SEL 4motion can be achieved at $38k but if you decide to finance, I would consider the interest rate since VW can do 1.9/60months whereas used cars you cannot qualify for that and I am guessing the interest is higher than that.


Your lexus and kia had brake issues- double whammy bad luck!

As for the used market, you could pickup a sel premium for 38k if you played your cards right. And while i appreciate vw credit doing 1.9/60, credit unions will give you 1-3% on 84 even for used cars! So that logic seems to be a bit flawed. VW credit is a good bank- i cannot knock them, but a credit union is always going to be more desperate for your biz and if you have biz to give (ie great credit) then you're foolish not to be a part of it.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Similar story to you, but if you don't need a full time 3rd row and can live with a slightly smaller cargo capacity take a hard look at hte MDX hybrid. Better fuel economy, better drive and by far better reliability. Their forum is littered with bitchign about dated design and two screen infotainment instead of quality issues. But I bought an Atlas, the 3rd row of the MDX was too small for my adult friends to be subjected to and the car failed the important "trip to the cottage with a crap ton of stuff" load test we did. So the Atlas won and I'm hoping VW has their collective Sh!t together on quality now. however I made my decision solely on keeping for the warranty period only. I'll reserve judgement on long until I'm closer. So far so good though (1800km and 1 month in :what


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

At the risks of getting flamed, Ice4life had a bad experience(s) with the Atlas and had it bought back by VW - all very well documented in the Atlas forums here. Ice now appears to spend his free time bashing the Atlas, the VW brand in general and all VW “fan bois” (which I believe at this point is anyone that has anything positive to say in this forum). Ice’s advice should come with a disclaimer and be taken with a grain of salt. Not saying it isn’t warranted, b/c I would also be pissed if in his situation. It seems GVan1998 may be Ice’s protege. 

On to the questions at hand. My thoughts on deiselgate - yeah, they were cheating and were the first to get caught. Regulations are there for a reason and it was wrong of VW to do what they did. What gets me, though, is the GM ignition thing happening at about the same time. People DIED because of the same management coverups and BS. Why didn’t that get as much press as the diesel thing? Where was the outrage?

New car reliability in general - all automakers are in a race to the bottom. I don’t think in the mainstream auto market your going to see a huge difference in quality/longevity. Modeling software is good, parts are designed to last for a certain amount of time, the OEMs are looking to make every part as cheaply as possible to make it last “long enough”. There are going to be first year model hiccups. Maybe you’ll get a one that doesn’t have any problems. Maybe not - I don’t think that experience will vary from brand to brand, especially on a first year model. 

Atlas is on the MQB platform, which has been around for awhile and seems to be pretty reliable in general. Both engine options are tried and true, not the latest tech, but have a good/established track record. 

You won’t get the reliability answer you are looking for on here, the vehicle has only been out for a year. 

Did I buy one, yes. Am I happy (1K Miles / 3 weeks), yes. We came from a 2013 Ford Flex that needed about $5K work to keep it on the road; the Atlas checked all the boxes for us. This is our 6th VW and we’ve never had any problems. We always did maintenance on or slightly ahead of schedule. If you maintain any vehicle properly, you should be ok. Same thing with the Fords & GMs that we’ve owned. Not the case with the one Volvo we’ve owned. 

Will it still be a great vehicle in 8 years? I don’t have a crystal ball. Your mileage may vary. 

Sorry for the extremely long post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

tbgti said:


> At the risks of getting flamed, Ice4life had a bad experience(s) with the Atlas and had it bought back by VW - all very well documented in the Atlas forums here. Ice now appears to spend his free time bashing the Atlas, the VW brand in general and all VW “fan bois” (which I believe at this point is anyone that has anything positive to say in this forum). Ice’s advice should come with a disclaimer and be taken with a grain of salt. Not saying it isn’t warranted, b/c I would also be pissed if in his situation. It seems GVan1998 may be Ice’s protege.


ice4life chimes in on EVERY single thread about reliability. He had issues with his virtual cockpit on the SEL Premium. That issue got to be enough of a problem that SEL Premiums were not available for a while. I prefer to avoid that level of new technology in a first year vehicle. Appreciate ice4life's input, but know that he really likes to share his bitterness. 

We have 8000 miles on our SEL 4Motion and we have had zero issues. It runs great. It carries 7 people comfortably. The tech has held up. Brakes are amazing. Safety is great. Fit and finish is miles beyond any Subaru I have been in. 

My complaints after 7months are that it could really use about 100 more hp. Keep the transmission in Sport mode and it will be much nicer to drive with minimal real-life effect on gas mileage. 
I wish the AWD were a little more active, but I got an OBDeleven module, so I should be able to tune that when I get the time to figure it out.

It is my wife's car and she loves it. I still prefer my R32, but it's definitely not as plush.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

tbgti said:


> At the risks of getting flamed, Ice4life had a bad experience(s) with the Atlas and had it bought back by VW - all very well documented in the Atlas forums here. Ice now appears to spend his free time bashing the Atlas, the VW brand in general and all VW “fan bois” (which I believe at this point is anyone that has anything positive to say in this forum). Ice’s advice should come with a disclaimer and be taken with a grain of salt. Not saying it isn’t warranted, b/c I would also be pissed if in his situation. It seems GVan1998 may be Ice’s protege.
> 
> On to the questions at hand. My thoughts on deiselgate - yeah, they were cheating and were the first to get caught. Regulations are there for a reason and it was wrong of VW to do what they did. What gets me, though, is the GM ignition thing happening at about the same time. People DIED because of the same management coverups and BS. Why didn’t that get as much press as the diesel thing? Where was the outrage?
> 
> ...





Icantdrive65 said:


> ice4life chimes in on EVERY single thread about reliability. He had issues with his virtual cockpit on the SEL Premium. That issue got to be enough of a problem that SEL Premiums were not available for a while. I prefer to avoid that level of new technology in a first year vehicle. Appreciate ice4life's input, but know that he really likes to share his bitterness.
> 
> We have 8000 miles on our SEL 4Motion and we have had zero issues. It runs great. It carries 7 people comfortably. The tech has held up. Brakes are amazing. Safety is great. Fit and finish is miles beyond any Subaru I have been in.
> 
> ...



:thumbup:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

tbgti said:


> At the risks of getting flamed, Ice4life had a bad experience(s) with the Atlas and had it bought back by VW - all very well documented in the Atlas forums here. Ice now appears to spend his free time bashing the Atlas, the VW brand in general and all VW “fan bois” (which I believe at this point is anyone that has anything positive to say in this forum). Ice’s advice should come with a disclaimer and be taken with a grain of salt. Not saying it isn’t warranted, b/c I would also be pissed if in his situation. It seems GVan1998 may be Ice’s protege.





Icantdrive65 said:


> ice4life chimes in on EVERY single thread about reliability. He had issues with his virtual cockpit on the SEL Premium. That issue got to be enough of a problem that SEL Premiums were not available for a while. I prefer to avoid that level of new technology in a first year vehicle. Appreciate ice4life's input, but know that he really likes to share his bitterness.


To be fair guys, the Atlas is a beautiful car. And for those that are having a good time with it, I am happy for them. Come on, I really don't bash the VW brand, I went and bought another one after all (number 6)! 

Having said that, I do like to chime in when people ask, as just as you both had great experiences, I did not- and others have not as well. But I am not trying to detract people at all from the Atlas, it truly is a great offering for the price.


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

Another first time VW buyer here. We have had our SEL FWD for almost a year now and have 19k miles on it with no issues. We have only taken in to the dealer twice now and both times were for minor recalls. We looked at all of the comparable options and for us, none of them matched our needs and wants like the Atlas did. We were a little apprehensive going into a first year vehicle and had heard all of the negative press with the whole dieselgate thing but a year in we absolutely love it and have zero regrets.


----------



## johnxkrn (May 30, 2017)

BaNeM said:


> Another first time VW buyer here. We have had our SEL FWD for almost a year now and have 19k miles on it with no issues. We have only taken in to the dealer twice now and both times were for minor recalls. We looked at all of the comparable options and for us, none of them matched our needs and wants like the Atlas did. We were a little apprehensive going into a first year vehicle and had heard all of the negative press with the whole dieselgate thing but a year in we absolutely love it and have zero regrets.


Yeah when we picked up ours last week, I was curiously if it had any recalls and I guess all recalls were already handled on this car if it had any before I purchased it. I checked the VIN on the recall website and nada haha

Only thing I need to take back tmr is for gas opening kinda rattling but our salesman mentioned this during the purchase when he went to fill up the gas so


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

ice4life said:


> To be fair guys, the Atlas is a beautiful car. And for those that are having a good time with it, I am happy for them. Come on, I really don't bash the VW brand, I went and bought another one after all (number 6)!
> 
> Having said that, I do like to chime in when people ask, as just as you both had great experiences, I did not- and others have not as well. But I am not trying to detract people at all from the Atlas, it truly is a great offering for the price.


True, but calling everybody who likes their Atlas because it hasn't had problems fan bois is overboard. We are also stating our actual experience with the vehicle. And there are relatively few who have had issues.


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

Crap, just when we were starting to have an assertive adult discussion on the internet....

Ice - appreciate your civility and happy that we can constructively discuss differences in experiences and opinions. I forgot the fact that you still own VW products, so obviously you’re not completely boycotting and must have a bit of faith in some VW offerings (even if the Atlas isn’t in that group for you)!

Unfortunately, automobiles will always cause pain and suffering at some point - some earlier, some later. A new car is a terrible waste of money, but here we are. I’m an engineer, I love shiny new toys and sometimes can’t help myself. 

Your car will not be loyal like the mutt that is always waiting at the door with its tail wagging. They will not end up appreciating your huge monetary and time investment (and excellent parenting skills) when they are 30 years old and starting their new family - fingers crossed on this one, it’s 20-yrs down the road for me, but I can dream!

If you go into the automobile ownership experience with low expectations, then you’ll never be disappointed!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Icantdrive65 said:


> True, but calling everybody who likes their Atlas because it hasn't had problems fan bois is overboard. We are also stating our actual experience with the vehicle. And there are relatively few who have had issues.


que sera sera


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Atlas*

My dad went from a 2012 honda pilot to an Atlas he has the SE/tech. He has had it for a year now and put 15k miles on it so far. So far no issues and he loves it.


----------



## bthompson817 (Jul 19, 2018)

Liza5783 said:


> My dad went from a 2012 honda pilot to an Atlas he has the SE/tech. He has had it for a year now and put 15k miles on it so far. So far no issues and he loves it.


Thank you that's helpful!


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

tbgti said:


> At the risks of getting flamed, Ice4life had a bad experience(s) with the Atlas and had it bought back by VW - all very well documented in the Atlas forums here. Ice now appears to spend his free time bashing the Atlas, the VW brand in general and all VW “fan bois” (which I believe at this point is anyone that has anything positive to say in this forum). Ice’s advice should come with a disclaimer and be taken with a grain of salt. Not saying it isn’t warranted, b/c I would also be pissed if in his situation. It seems GVan1998 may be Ice’s protege.


Yea it's getting old.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

tbgti said:


> Crap, just when we were starting to have an assertive adult discussion on the internet....
> 
> Ice - appreciate your civility and happy that we can constructively discuss differences in experiences and opinions. I forgot the fact that you still own VW products, so obviously you’re not completely boycotting and must have a bit of faith in some VW offerings (even if the Atlas isn’t in that group for you)!
> 
> ...


all of this explains why they have the best in class warranty, it works out. New vehicle = best warranty


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

*Another Reference Point*

just to add to the anecdotal evidence, we have owned our Atlas since May 2017 (got one of the very first vehicles produced) and now have about 11K miles on it. No issues. The dealer did a number of "service campaigns" on it during its first oil change, but as far as we could tell, none of the items were giving us any problems.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Without going into gross detail, Ice, what specifically were the issues you had with your Atlas to led to a buy back?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Without going into gross detail, Ice, what specifically were the issues you had with your Atlas to led to a buy back?


Bad digital cockpit....search it you'll find all the details


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok. I remember that now.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

KarstGeo said:


> Without going into gross detail, Ice, what specifically were the issues you had with your Atlas to led to a buy back?


Yesterday I went to look at the SEL Premium and when I started it up a few seconds later digital cockpit suddenly for a brief second changed tachometer and speedometer layout. I thought I was seeing things but then it did it once more. I wasn't able to reproduce it again even after restarting it a few more times. I like the size, space, price and warranty but this digital cockpit gremlin can be a real issue. Can anyone confirm when this issue was fixed/resolved, or was it?. I have a 1.5 months to make a decision.


----------



## bthompson817 (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks all. These responses have been helpful. Went a drove and SEL and overall liked it. We will probably wait until December and try to get a 2019 unless we can sell our pilot quicker!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TIGSEL said:


> Yesterday I went to look at the SEL Premium and when I started it up a few seconds later digital cockpit suddenly for a brief second changed tachometer and speedometer layout. I thought I was seeing things but then it did it once more. I wasn't able to reproduce it again even after restarting it a few more times. I like the size, space, price and warranty but this digital cockpit gremlin can be a real issue. Can anyone confirm when this issue was fixed/resolved, or was it?. I have a 1.5 months to make a decision.


It would do this to me when using remote start randomly. They flashed it to fix it that time.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

ice4life said:


> It would do this to me when using remote start randomly. They flashed it to fix it that time.


Good to know it's fixable.


----------

